# Should I refrigerate my newly laid winter eggs?



## henlopen (Jul 2, 2013)

We understand that we don't have to refrigerate eggs right away in the summer, but that once chilled they should be kept cold.
Now that it's cold outside do we need to refrigerate the eggs each cold day when we collect them?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I refrigerate mine all year. I know some people don't and technically you don't have to but I do it out of habit and I really don't want eggs all over my counters.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

i only leave them out when i want to use them for hatching


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

I have wondered the same, although it doesn't get real cold where I live. So far, I have just packed them and left out. And of course thrived to keep the wife's ego skelter full. That is a challenge this time of year though, with all the baking she does!


----------

